# Having problems installing nVidia GeForce 7600GT driver in Ubuntu 6.10



## MastahUK (Apr 30, 2006)

I finally managed to install Ubuntu 6.10 earlier on after having several problems, and realised that the best resolution available was 1024x768 - which I find horrible. I tried increasing this but then realised that my video card was not recognised.

After googling around for a bit, I realised that there wasnt orignally any support for the 7600GT series of cards for some reason but I've heard that several people have managed to get these video cards working somehow. I cannot seem to find a driver that will work - I have tried using a program called "Envy" that should work automatically but this didn't seem to work for me and ended up ruining my Linux installation. After running Envy, I would always get errors saying "Failed to start the X server" when I attempted to boot Linux and therefore I could not get back into the main graphical interface of Ubuntu! So now I shall start from scratch. I was just wondering if there are any step-by-step instructions for installing the nvidia drivers for my 7600GT 256Mb card as I can't seem to find any. Thanks for any help with this!

ps. Not sure if it helps, but here is the exact video card that I am trying to install:
http://www.dabs.com/ProductView.aspx?Quicklinx=45DW


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi, the Nvidia drivers are unified, meaning that they should work with any Nvidia card.
This guide should also help:

http://www.ubuntueek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html

Today, 7.04 has just been released, there is a lot of traffic on the Ubuntu servers but I managed to burn the CD this morning not installed it yet.

The latest Nvidia driver is 1.0955 which now gives a black and green Nvidia
splash screen, earlier versions were white and green.
Hope that helps


----------



## MastahUK (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks hal8000, I didn't realise it was actually released already, I thought it was still only a beta version. I'm almost finished downloading the update now.

Well I can only hope that my GeForce 7600GT card will work ok on 'Feisty Fawn' then. Thanks for the link, I'll try that as soon as I've finished upgrading to 7.04.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hope you have more luck with Feisty 7.04 than I did, the 2.6.20 kernel bug rears its ugly head in my case, I have a promise RAID controller (not used and disabled in BIOS) but the kernel still finds it and results in /bin/sh job control turned off;
I've got around it by reinstalling an older 2.6.18 kernel though.


----------

